# iTunes iRritation



## Ravens (Feb 7, 2009)

A question for those with techno-smarts.

I'm pretty frustrated with iTunes. I had two iTunes gift cards, one for $15, and one for $30. I used the $15 card about a month ago. Since then, that desktop broke, and I had to get a new laptop. Turns out I lost all of those songs, and as far as I know there's no way I can "redownload" or transfer them, even from the same Apple account.

I swallowed that and went on. Last night I used about $20 worth of the $30 card. Here's the kicker: I have a four year old iPod, and a three month old iPhone. I put those twenty songs on the iPod, and then went to put them on my iPhone (which is going to last me longer, because the iPod is on it's last legs), and it wouldn't let me, saying they were only for "one device."

I think I understand why Apple does that, to prevent fraud, and granted, it's not a big deal in life in the grand scheme of things, but I think that's pretty lame, and I'm pretty irritated, because essentially I just lost $40 worth of songs because of all of these goofball rules. I would think if you bought a song, you could put it on whatever you want.

I'm starting to line up with Rev. Greco's opinion of Apple.

Anyway around this? If I burned them onto a c.d. and reuploaded them into iTunes, would I be able to put them on my iPhone? Or is the "lock" somewhere in the individual music file itself?

I'm pretty iMad.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 7, 2009)

JDWiseman said:


> A question for those with techno-smarts.
> 
> I'm pretty frustrated with iTunes. I had two iTunes gift cards, one for $15, and one for $30. I used the $15 card about a month ago. Since then, that desktop broke, and I had to get a new laptop. Turns out I lost all of those songs, and as far as I know there's no way I can "redownload" or transfer them, even from the same Apple account.
> 
> ...



Does deleting the songs from the iPod work? I think it should.

And yes, burning onto a CD and reuploading probably would work, though I can't comment on the legality of this maneuver. . .


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a matter of which I am an expert given this has happened to me twice. Itunes states very specifically the consumer is the one responsible for the music NOT APPLE. After downloading it usually reminds you of the importance of backing it up. You should always make back ups of your purchased stuff. If you buy a CD at a store and you lost it or the CD broke sometime later would you go back to the store and be upset if they didn't give you another? When you buy a mp3 song you purchase that individual download and the right to do whatever you want to that specific file personally (personally being the key word); you not not buy the right to that song for life. 

What I do is I have an old 80gig ipod classic and I keep everything on that and update it whenever I buy something new and keep on my ipod home and I use my ipod touch on a daily basis because its connected to the campus wifi. I also have a 2tg external hard drive that I use to back up my macbook hard drive. There are 3rd party free applications (or programs if your a windows user) that allow you to take music off your ipod and reload it to your pc. 

Best of providence.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2009)

I think anapod is a way around this: Anapod Explorer™ iPod Software, iPod Backup, iTunes Alternative, iPod Transfer, iPod Manager, iPod Management, iPod Explorer, iPod Utility, iTunes Replacement, iPod Copy, iPod Freeware, iPod Managing, PC Software, Windows Software, Windows Vista Soft


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 7, 2009)

I am a HUGE fan of Apple, using a 2nd Gen MacBook Air at the moment, BUT I admit I get frustrated with iTunes! They only have an e support, once I called Apple Support and they said it was under iTunes province got an e BACK from iTunes and they told me it was technical NOT account related!!!!!!! There is no perfect company and Apple has overall done well with iTunes but, they need better support.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 7, 2009)

exactly why I went with napster.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 7, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> This is a matter of which I am an expert given this has happened to me twice. Itunes states very specifically the consumer is the one responsible for the music NOT APPLE. After downloading it usually reminds you of the importance of backing it up. You should always make back ups of your purchased stuff. If you buy a CD at a store and you lost it or the CD broke sometime later would you go back to the store and be upset if they didn't give you another? When you buy a mp3 song you purchase that individual download and the right to do whatever you want to that specific file personally (personally being the key word); you not not buy the right to that song for life.



I probably didn't make myself clear. I shouldn't have put the stuff about losing it on the old computer, because that isn't my main beef. It was just a subsidiary beef. 

The thing that really irritated me is that I purchased songs from iTunes, and can only put them on one of my Apple products, unless I am missing something. 

I mean, I spent 300 dollars in 2005 on a 30 gig iPod, and 300 on an iPhone a couple months ago, and even buy songs from Apple, and it's saying that I can only play those Apple songs on one Apple device. 

Highly lame.

-----Added 2/7/2009 at 06:10:30 EST-----



Ex Nihilo said:


> Does deleting the songs from the iPod work? I think it should.
> 
> And yes, burning onto a CD and reuploading probably would work, though I can't comment on the legality of this maneuver. . .



If you mean the legality of using the purchased songs on two of your own devices... yeah, that crossed my mind too. If that turns out to be a thorn in my conscience as it is now, then I'll just take them off my iPod (since it's probably going to die soon anyway) and keep them on the iPhone (which hopefully will last me a few years). 

I just think it's asinine that you can't put them on more than one device. If, indeed, I'm not missing something in my understanding of the situation.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 7, 2009)

You can register up to 5 devices for your purchases! I have three operating my account purchases right now.

I don't understand why you can't do this, as its standard policy for iTunes purchases.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 7, 2009)

And actually thanks for everyone's responses! I always know there is help on this forum for ignorant hayseed rubes such as myself.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 7, 2009)

JDWiseman said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > Does deleting the songs from the iPod work? I think it should.
> ...



I wish I knew more about the products so I could figure out what the problem is. However, I distinctly recall that I have put iTunes songs on more than one iPod with no problems. Additionally, you can authorize up to, I think, four computers to play your songs. . . So I would keep searching for the answer to this, or hope someone who knows the technology better can explain. . .


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 7, 2009)

JDWiseman said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a matter of which I am an expert given this has happened to me twice. Itunes states very specifically the consumer is the one responsible for the music NOT APPLE. After downloading it usually reminds you of the importance of backing it up. You should always make back ups of your purchased stuff. If you buy a CD at a store and you lost it or the CD broke sometime later would you go back to the store and be upset if they didn't give you another? When you buy a mp3 song you purchase that individual download and the right to do whatever you want to that specific file personally (personally being the key word); you not not buy the right to that song for life.
> ...



Joshua,

Please mail your iPod and iPhone back to Apple on Monday. You obviously don't have the requisite compliance and devotion required to own such a device. To think that you actually are unappreciative of the privilege of having Apple take your money to expect performance! I don't know what to say.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 7, 2009)

Will do. My current understanding of computer technology is somewhere on the spectrum between Crayola and Lincoln Logs. I have used iTunes for three years though, and thought I had a decent grip on it. Apparently not.

When I click on "My Account", and the account info comes up, it says:

"Computer Authorizations: One machine is authorized to play music purchased with this account." But it doesn't give any options to add another device. Thanks again. I'll keep fiddling with it.

Every time I get into an ego grudge match with a machine, I lose. Haha. Maybe that fuels the hostile ambiance behind this iTunes skirmish.


----------



## Herald (Feb 7, 2009)

The Apple Mantra:

"Thank you sir. May I have another?"


----------

